

Ask HN: How to document business logic in your code? - ecaron

Taking a step beyond putting comments in the code, how do programmers document the wisdom (i.e. business logic) behind their decisions? I've tried shared Google Docs, FileMaker Pro, Tiki-Toki and just going crazy with javadoc markup, but nothing seems adequate for explaining "This is why we do that there."<p>Humbling asking the oracle,
Eric
======
petervandijck
I've never found a good way either :(

